# Convention collective Assistante Maternelle



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

*Cette convention collective est entrée en vigueur au 01/01/2022 suite à la fusion des conventions collectives “Salariés du particulier employeur (IDCC 2111)” et “Assistants maternels du particulier employeur (IDCC 2395)” qui étaient applicables jusqu’au 31/12/2021.*

- Télécharger la convention collective
- Rechercher dans la convention collective
- Questions/réponses fréquentes sur la convention collective


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Télécharger la convention collective Assistante Maternelles​Téléchargez la *convention collective des Assistantes Maternelles* sur 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Rechercher dans la convention collective Assistante Maternelles​Effectuez une recherche dans la *convention collective des Assistantes Maternelles* sur 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Questions-réponses fréquentes sur la convention collective Assistante Maternelles​Retrouvez les questions/réponses les plus fréquentes concernant la *convention collective des Assistantes Maternelles* sur 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------

